# gill problem!



## delegat (Mar 22, 2007)

help please!

one of my 2 bigger reds has one gill plate a bit sticking out, about a 1/16 of an inch. what could be the cause of this and how to treat it? the other gill plate is ok, only the skin on the lower region of the plate is a bit curled (where fins are located).
water parms: ammonia: 0
nitrite: 0
nitrate: 45 g/l
ph: 8 (steady)
weekly 25% water changes.


----------



## delegat (Mar 22, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

what do you mean "sticking out", are you saying that the gill plate is curled? some pictures would be nice


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

was up man, yea I dont know why anyone has not helped u out yet. Most these people dont even own a dam fish they just logon to goto the lounge and talk about funny pictures or mma. Pfury has changed since I first started, you would be quick to get 10 responses to a question in a hour...

Here man from what I know...
-------------------------------------------------------
Poor water condition -High amonia/nitrate/nitrite 
-Subnormal range temp/pH

do a large water change

---------------------------------------

Stressful Environment -Newly moved fish, recent change in environment 
-Nervy, hiding, jumpy. 
-Darting or rapid breathing on approach

Cover back & sides of tank, dim light 
-Add blackwater, 0.1% salt, stresscoat 
-Restrict traffic around the tank. 
-------------------------------------------

dont overfeed
-------------------------------------------

Infection -Parasite on body 
-Lifted haemorrhagic scales 
-Frial fins 
-Bulghing red anus 
-Abnormal swimming posture

medicate properly if he has anyof these symptoms along with gill curl
----------------------------------------------

small water changes every day and clean filter is the biggest key
and add some stresscoat along with some salt. leave lights off and cover tank. Give it a few days and he should be back.

good luck bro


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Curley said:


> was up man, yea I dont know why anyone has not helped u out yet. Most these people dont even own a dam fish they just logon to goto the lounge and talk about funny pictures or mma. Pfury has changed since I first started, you would be quick to get 10 responses to a question in a hour...
> 
> Here man from what I know...
> -------------------------------------------------------
> ...


is this for treatment of gill curl?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I would stick with water changes and salt (improves gill function) and mayby a dose of prazi pro incase it is a parasite. One of my reds has this problem to. I think it is becasue of to small or a tank from when it was in a section divied from larger reds. Tank conditions have always been fine and large and frequent w/c have never seemed to help. The gill does not look cureled it just looks liek a slightly ajar door and you can only see it when you are perpendiculat to its body. It doesn not seem to affect it at all so i am not to worried other then it looks ugly. Arowana peopel could probably help you more since this problem is more common with them. It is usually atributed to lack of space, water toxins (ammonia..), parisite, stress or a combo. If it gets really bad the only option you have is to operate and repair it or just leave it be (fish will be fine)



> is this for treatment of gill curl?


There is no real treatment since there isnt really much known about gill curl. The only thing people can really advise is basic healing teqniqes like reducing stress, provinding exersise, healthy diet, good water quality and treating for general gill problems like flukes.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

sean-820 said:


> I would stick with water changes and salt (improves gill function) and mayby a dose of prazi pro incase it is a parasite. One of my reds has this problem to. I think it is becasue of to small or a tank from when it was in a section divied from larger reds. Tank conditions have always been fine and large and frequent w/c have never seemed to help. The gill does not look cureled it just looks liek a slightly ajar door and you can only see it when you are perpendiculat to its body. It doesn not seem to affect it at all so i am not to worried other then it looks ugly. Arowana peopel could probably help you more since this problem is more common with them. It is usually atributed to lack of space, water toxins (ammonia..), parisite, stress or a combo. If it gets really bad the only option you have is to operate and repair it or just leave it be (fish will be fine)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's kinda what i meant, i have inherited a few fish with gill curl over the years, including two elongs, and i never did anything special, i just kept the water clean and it eventually goes away.

i asked what he meant by "sticking out" because if the gill is just sitting open a bit, i would lean more towards a treatment for gill flukes instead of attempting to "cure" gill curl.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Mine p has a gill that is open and not cureled, howeveri have treated with prazi on multiple occations with no sucsess. Has had the problem for mayby a year.


----------



## delegat (Mar 22, 2007)

yeah, the gill is slightly opened. the tank isn't too small, it's a 125g housing two 8" reds. i already posted water parameters, the tank is set for over a year. the fish was fine a month ago, i just noticed this about 2 weeks ago but it wasn't so bad.
i'll try treating with some salt. thnx everyone!


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

seems something is stressing him out. Hey is the other one chasing him around or keeping away from one side of the tank? People say you should run three's but I have had 2 with no probs. What have you been feeding them? The one with gill curl, have you seen him eat lately while having this curl? mine never ate while having the gill curl. what is the temp of the tank ?


----------



## delegat (Mar 22, 2007)

temp is at 78, one keeps the left side of the tank, and the other keeps the right side of the tank. they chase each other more than before since i took out a big rock that was in the middle of the tank.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

As long as your water is perfect I wouldnt worry about it. Doesnt sound like it to me from your description that the curl is beyond the operculum (sp). If it gets worse you can always remove the fish and place on a clean towel and with a scalpel perform your surgery and dab the area with mercurochome or any disinfectant for wounds and than add back to the water. You just dont want to get any disinfectant inside the gills.


----------

